# What's the heaviest/lightest you've weighed?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

In the last 5 years.

For me,
heaviest: 132lbs.
lightest: 110lbs.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

My heaviest was 165 lbs (<3 emotional eating) maybe 2 or 3 years ago. My lightest was 140, which was only a few months ago. I'm hoping to be like 135 soon, as a new lightest.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

In the last 5 years, about 100 lb to 135 lb

medications and bad breakups cause my weight to fluctuate quite a bit


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The highest and lowest numbers I have seen on scales (different scales) in the last five years would probably be something like 107 and 100 pounds. My weight really doesn't fluctuate much. It has almost always been 104-106 on my scale since I was around 16 (I will be 28 this month).


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

highest was 249(about 5 years ago). at my lowest now 138.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Heaviest-215
Lightest -205


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I was definitely over 180 at one point, perhaps 185 or higher? this was about a year ago. I was drinking a lot of beer,plus a bigger and possibly more unhealthy diet, the meds also contributed to my weight gain. i'm currently about 164 which is the lightest i've been for a while. i'm trying to aim for a goal of 160.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Probably 60kg - 75kg

Currently 75 since I have been gymming and generally trying to bulk up.

Metric system ftw, btw.


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't really weigh myself. Last I checked I hover around 126-133lb.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

low. 128-130 age 19-20 i was not well. 152-153 lbs max. right now 143lbs.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

In the last 5 years,
Heaviest: 83kg
Lightest: guessing 65-70kg.

I'm 70kg at the moment. I'd be really happy if I lost 5kgs.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

In the last 5 years.

Hi: 154
Lo: 103 (deathly skinny)

Probably around 150-152 right now.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

My weight history: I was usually 100 lb but my heaviest was three years ago at 108 lb during my third year of college. Then I dropped down to 93 lb when I lived in Japan for a year. Now that I'm back in the states, I gained some weight and am now 100 lb even again.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

i've weighed exactly 125 pounds my entire life

0 fluctuation


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

About 240 and down to 195. I was about 190 in high school. Keeping it that low now requires heavy running and a controlled diet. I ballooned up after some difficulties in life and an 100 hour workweek. I think about 215ish is where I look my best.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Low: 158lbs
High: 204lbs 
Currently: 182lbs


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

heaviest: 69 kg and lightest: 4,4 kg

I'm trying to get to 53 kg.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

48kgs - 57kgs
or 106lbs - 126lbs

At the moment 54kgs/119lbs.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

lowest has been around about 67kg (skinnyfat)

highest has been close to 80kg (over eating/working in food places)

now is about 70kg (working out/lowbodyfat)


I think ideal for me would be 75kg with low bodyfat, but I'm not really sure.. its hard to tell since I'm pretty self conscious about it.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Heaviest 15 stone.
Lightest 6 1/2 stone.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

~120 lbs throughout the last 5 yrs.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Marlon said:


> i've weighed exactly 125 pounds my entire life
> 
> 0 fluctuation


That must have been a rough delivery for your mom.

Lightest 193
Heaviest 204


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Heaviest -- 225 lb
Lightest -- 130 lb (I was on drugs lol)


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been between 48kg and 50kg. (105,8 lbs and 110,2 lbs)

Currently at ~49,5kg. (~109 lbs)


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

I've had both of mine in the last year. A year ago I was 137, the lightest i've been since I was 13 or so. Now i'm over 200.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

Highest: 212 lb
Lowest: 164 lb
Current: 166 lb


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been about 63kgs since forever (16), I have not fluctuated at all the past 8 years. I fear someday I'm going to put on like 50 kgs, lol.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

51 - 68 kg

Right now, 63 kg.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

Age 17-170lbs
Age 23-After taking AD's weight up to 260 lbs
Age 30-185lbs


----------



## anarkee (Feb 27, 2013)

lowest: 3lbs
highest: 160lbs


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

Lightest 194

Heaviest 252

Current 202


----------



## JRB7793 (Dec 2, 2012)

anarkee said:


> lowest: 3lbs
> highest: 160lbs


The OP asked about your weight for the last 5 years.


----------



## Daydreamer0 (Mar 15, 2013)

Lightest was 64kg during first year at uni, ate very little and became really underweight (im 6'4"). Heaviest was about 75kg, I'd like to get back to there but gaining weight is impossible for me.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lightest: 8 pounds.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Lightest -165lbs

Heaviest - 175lbs

We have two scales and they're both terribly inaccurate, I'm never 100% sure what my actual weight is:blank I'd say I mostly hover around 170-175lbs.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

In the last 5 years, my heaviest was 140lbs, and my lightest was 120lbs.


----------



## chris7 (Jan 7, 2013)

If you think about it the lowest weight for most people would be around 5-10 pounds as a newborn baby. I think I was like 6 or 7 pounds back then for me, but I assume you're talking about adulthood weight? For me it's like 150 pounds on average. I don't weigh myself often though so I may be 5 pounds more or less then that.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

260Ibs at lightest

380Ibs at heaviest
Ive read somewhere the average weight for a guy in the united states is about 190Ibs


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

253 heaviest
187 lightest

this was in the span of a year and a half lol. now im 215
im 6'4 btw


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

December 2012 - 317
Januaray 2013 - Gallbladder Removal
March 2013 - 276 

I'm dropping an average of about 10lbs a month, I feel great. Trying to shoot for 250 before I go back to school in the summer.


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Highest: 210 lbs
Lightest: 145 lbs


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Maximum: 159

Minimum:137


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I weighed 150 lbs about 5 years ago, then I ballooned up to 210 lbs over the next few years, then got down to 180 lbs and I've been stuck there for a while.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

lowest: 120 holocaust survier 
current: 170.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I was at my heaviest around 16yo- I was 127 lbs. I'm 5'4"... It looked particularly heavy on me because my body doesn't distribute fat and weight well. My lightest was 105 lbs. I don't know how much I weigh now but it's between those two numbers.


----------



## Rexii (Mar 16, 2013)

27 year old male roughly 169cm height; 64kg - 77kg (current weight). Been hitting the Gym. Nothing but lean muscle protein shakes and good old food. Shakes supplement the protein intake but its the food that helps you with size.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

My heaviest weight was 168 pounds.
My lightest weight was 130 pounds.


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

heaviest 222p 
lightest 165p


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

Lightest was 73 kg .. heaviest was 84


----------



## imnotamarco (Jun 6, 2011)

Heaviest : 300
Lightest:170


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

Nada said:


> In the last 5 years.
> 
> Hi: 154
> Lo: 103 (deathly skinny)
> ...


Damn. I thought I was bad.

At 5'6, my low was 122lb (55kg); High 180lb (82kg)

I need to be around 160 with my current muscle mass.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

170-195

I have a pretty big build though. Right now I'm closer to 190. I could stand to lose about 20 pounds to be at my ideal weight.


----------



## stewartoo7 (Mar 6, 2013)

lowist was 9 stone i now way 16 stone


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

For the last 3 or 4 years : 

Lightest - 110 pounds
Heaviest - 130 pounds (which is now, working towards 120 until summer )


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

eyedlemon said:


> Damn. I thought I was bad.
> 
> At 5'6, my low was 122lb (55kg); High 180lb (82kg)
> 
> I need to be around 160 with my current muscle mass.


Yeah it sucked being that lite at my height and unable to put on any great amount of weight. Didn't really start gaining weight until my late 20s and even after about 3-4 years have only manage to put on about 45lbs so far, but it was a roller-coaster ride. If I didn't start working out and really forcing myself to eat, I would be no more than 110lbs in my 30s. About 14 months ago I remember being 130lbs, but really push myself to over 150 in that time. I want to be 165lbs or 155lbs lean.


----------



## eyedlemon (Jan 11, 2007)

Nada said:


> Yeah it sucked being that lite at my height and unable to put on any great amount of weight. Didn't really start gaining weight until my late 20s and even after about 3-4 years have only manage to put on about 45lbs so far, but it was a roller-coaster ride. If I didn't start working out and really forcing myself to eat, I would be no more than 110lbs in my 30s. About 14 months ago I remember being 130lbs, but really push myself to over 150 in that time. I want to be 165lbs or 155lbs lean.


Sounds a lot like myself. Is that a self-avatar?

I've been forcing myself to eat for years, but only recently started to consciously cut back on calories.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

heaviest 240 lightest was last yr at 185. Screwed my shoulder up and couldnt work out most of the yr and now im like 203  Shoulder is better but still cant do some motions while lifting weights. Restarting p90x this week and cant wait:clap


----------



## richard8020 (Mar 19, 2013)

280lbs 3 years ago 194 today.


----------



## xmetal05 (Feb 25, 2013)

chris7 said:


> If you think about it the lowest weight for most people would be around 5-10 pounds as a newborn baby. I think I was like 6 or 7 pounds back then for me, but I assume you're talking about adulthood weight?


lol, nice catch.

I was about to put lowest, 7 pounds, highest 185.

That said, I'm going to go ahead and invalidate this entire thread by saying one's weight in and of itself means nothing. If I had 6% body fat on a 6'0" frame at 185lbs, I have the body of an elite athlete. If I'm 18% body fat on a 5'0" frame at the same 185lb weight, I'm a troll.

Guys and girls are different in their body composition as well--healthy women naturally store more fat. So yeah, I don't know what the point of this is, but that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

In the past 3 Years :
Heaviest 197 , Lightest 169


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

stayed 123 for 5 years.


----------



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

Highest - 205lbs

Lowest - 150lbs

Currently - 160lbs

I'm 6'1" btw


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

105 - 140 pounds
48 - 64 kg

Now I'm around 114 (52 kg) when I watch what I eat. Still feel like a bag of fat though.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

*Searches thread for guys who are heavy and are somewhat happy with how they are or at least ok with their lifestyle, so that I can subsequently SAS stalk them and develop a crush*


----------



## steve2006 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm 5ft 8

Heaviest was about 4 years ago at 210lbs. Crash dieted in 3 months to my lowest of 150lbs. Was major skinny fat. Now I have spent the last 3 years recomping at around 165-175lbs. Even though weight has stayed roughly the same, bodyfat has gone down to about 15-18%. Going to embark on a summer cut to get down to 8% for the summer


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

heaviest 290lbs. lightest when i was born about 7.2lbs :-|


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

220lb to 140lb 

I'm 188lb right now.

Ht 5'11


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Guys, the OP said "in the last five years."

Lightest: summer 2011 - 160 lbs
Heaviest: summer 2012 - 220 lbs

Yay, the year of antidepressants!
Switched off those god-awful meds and now slowly getting back down, but not as fast as I'd like. Currently 205. I've been told I carry it well and I do lift weights a lot, so that could be why I haven't gone down much in numbers, because I did lose a few inches since January but no pounds. My body is weird.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Lightest: 0 pounds
Heaviest: 190 pounds


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Lightest: 120 lbs
Heaviest: 120 lbs

I don't gain weight. Ever.


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

Heaviest: 155 lbs (That was about 9 years ago. I had unhealthy eating habits and didn’t exercise.) 
lightest: 109 lbs (That was 7 years ago. I was anorexic at the time.)


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Heaviest: 124lbs (Currently)
Lightest: 79lbs (2010)


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

I am 6ft 1 (which is annoyingly tall for a woman)
At my heaviest I was 165 lbs (which is when I was 9 months pregnant)
At my lightest I was around 130 lbs
Right now I am 143 lbs, trying to gain at least 10 lbs (and failing miserably)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I just checked on the scale .... and I'd rather not talk about it. This morning class is making me pig out and f'ing up my sleep cycle. 

Lowest was when I was born- 6 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lowest: 176 lbs.
Highest: 203 lbs.

Current: 196 lbs.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Since being an adult lightest is 65kg (143lbs). Heaviest is 94kg (206.8lbs)
Currently 82kg (180.4lbs)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

arnie said:


> Lightest: 0 pounds
> Heaviest: 190 pounds


Unbelievable. 

You mean in the last five years you lost all body weight---effectively becoming "weightless"---and then gained 190 lbs.?

Amazing. :sus


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lightest: 176 lbs.
Heaviest: 203 lbs.

Current: 196 lbs.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

In the past 5 years?

Lightest was probably around 160
Heaviest about 190
Currently about 180


----------



## j a m (Jan 26, 2012)

105
155


----------



## cozynights (Mar 19, 2013)

heaviest around 52 kg (114 pounds) and lightest around 47 (103 pounds). I have a hard time gaining weight


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

4 lbs, 142lbs


----------



## FishAndCustard (Mar 26, 2013)

A couple years ago... 104lbs (7th grade, mind you)
Now... 215lbs... :c


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I have no idea. I weigh about 105lb atm, and my weight rarely fluctuates but by the typical 2lb depending on the time of day. I'd say 5 years ago (when I was 12) I probably weighed 95lb. I've been naturally skinny my entire life. :stu


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

114-192, sitting at 173lbs right now. I want to get to about 155-160.


----------



## LeanCuisine (Mar 27, 2013)

Highest was around 135-140

In the past year or so I've been trying to lose weight, and now I'm down to 108.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Heaviest was probably 180, when I was in the best shape of my life. Then after a few injuries, and becoming lazy, I lost all that muscle and was probably close to 150. Now I usually hover in the 160-165 range, with that extra weight being fat .


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

I never weigh myself. I think I'm in the range of 210-220.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> 4 lbs, 142lbs


You must be a very large 5 year-old.


----------



## thaeta0 (Mar 26, 2013)

110 is my lowest as an adult, a little under 130 at most


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

My fattest was 84kg. Right now, I actually weight my lightest, at 74kg. 

I'm only counting post 23 or so btw. I have stomach pudge, but my weight is considered 'regular'.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

i used to weigh 240 lbs (my heaviest) when i was 17

lowest i been after 18.... was 163 lbs which was 2 years ago.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

101lb was my lightest (scary)
168lb heaviest (im fat at that weight)
currently at 158lb


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Adult weight

Lowest: 106 lbs
Highest: 166 lbs
Current: 140 lbs all at 5'10.5"


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Heaviest: 215 pounds
Lightest: 165 pounds

At 165 pounds I have about 15% body fat even though I am a woman. I have a large amount of muscle mass and am very large boned. Ideal for me is between 175 and 185. I'm at 180 currently.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

heaviest was when i was 15 weight 98 kilo/216 pounds ( i was a real fatty lol)
lightest was when i was 18 weight 67 kilo/156 pounds 

and now since i have been working out and eating properly i weigh 85 kilo/187 pounds


----------



## Kinos Journey (Aug 19, 2011)

Heaviest: 265 pounds.
Lightest: 230 pounds.

Now: 250 pounds- gained some due to being on vacation recently.

Me and my trusty old treadmill hope to break the cycle with the help of some ol' fashioned food diary-ing, but it's a slow process since I have the metabolism of 'nope'. It's been worth the journey- the exercise alone has done a lot for me in terms of health benefits.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Lightest: 92 pounds/42 kilos
Heaviest: 116 pounds/53 kilos. 
Now: 116 pounds/53 kilos. 

I'm still gaining weight, but it's hard and goes very very slowly. But at least, I gained 2 kilos in 2 months, whoohooo!


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

Heaviest: 150 lbs.
Lightest: 118 lbs.
Now: 134 lbs.

Im 5'7" (170cm.)


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

98, 130


----------



## Marooned86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Heaviest 243.3 (Nov, 2011)
Lightest 151 (two months ago)


----------



## Warlord (Apr 4, 2013)

Smallest, 56 Kilos, Biggest 62 Kilos


----------



## sersesat (Apr 28, 2011)

Heaviest around 110lbs, lightest maybe 97lbs. Or maybe it's just my scale isn't that precise.


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

High: 167 lbs (19)
Low: 130 lbs (15)

current: maybe 160 ?


----------



## vtec (Mar 11, 2013)

Lightest:160
Heaviest:200
now:185


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

lightest: 115
heaviest: 135

think I'm like 130 now


----------



## Magica (Jan 25, 2011)

Heaviest: 170
Lightest: 130
Current: 160

I'd love to get back down to 130 but every time I tell myself I'm gonna work out, eat right and lose weight, it never lasts more than a week or so.


----------



## Stranger003x (Apr 4, 2013)

Heaviest: 122 pounds
Lightest: 95 pounds
Right now 101 pounds

^ i'm also short


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Heaviest was 155
Lightest was 140


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

heaviest 213 lbs
lightest 145 lbs


----------



## reddolls (Mar 31, 2013)

heaviest 320pounds, lightest is now 178pounds


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

heaviest: 130lbs
lightest: 110 (when i was 15)
the good old days..


----------



## Splash (Apr 9, 2013)

Lightest was 78lbs when I was anorexic. Hmmm..dont know my heaviest and I dont wanna know my current weight or I'd probably relapse. Even though I do so anyways.


----------



## Alwaysanxiousgirl (Aug 29, 2012)

Heaviest: 138
Lightest: 95-97
I'm currently trying to get back to 100 lbs.
I'm 5'2.


----------



## kingchriskong (Apr 13, 2013)

Lightest 127 lbs
heaviest 152 lbs
current 150 lbs 

:mum


----------



## Pumpkin Head (Feb 26, 2013)

I have weighed the same 105lbs since the fifth grade.


----------



## FerociousFleur (Oct 30, 2012)

Lightest: 100
Heaviest: 120

I'm 5'3" and have a small frame, so every extra pound shows, lol. I'm about 110 right now and wanna get back down to the low 100's... eating soul food in North Carolina has nooot been helping! :b


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

FerociousFleur said:


> Lightest: 100
> Heaviest: 120
> 
> I'm 5'3" and have a small frame, so every extra pound shows, lol. I'm about 110 right now and wanna get back down to the low 100's... eating soul food in North Carolina has nooot been helping! :b


It's odd how much frame size does count. My lean body mass is around 140 pounds, that's my bones, muscle and all but fat. Going based on how to measure frame size I'm far above "large" boned; based on the difference between frame sizes I'm something like a XXL and I'm only an inch taller than you. At 155 I start to look really sickly.


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

lightest=69lbs
heaviest=120lbs
right now=110lbs


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

FerociousFleur said:


> Lightest: 100
> Heaviest: 120
> 
> I'm 5'3" and have a small frame, so every extra pound shows, lol. I'm about 110 right now and wanna get back down to the low 100's... eating soul food in North Carolina has nooot been helping! :b


I feel ya I'm 5''2 and if I gain 5 pounds it shows ALOT...especially on my stomach because it's short and not long...:'( Oh well


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm 5'5"
Lightest: 85lbs (4 years ago while sick)
Heaviest: 120lbs
Currently: 112lbs


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Heaviest: 250lbs (2 1/2 years ago)
Lightest: 145lbs


----------



## Gorefiend (Apr 18, 2013)

heaviest: 246 lbs
lightest: 99 lbs
5'7 tall.


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

Lightest: 105
Heaviest: 125


----------



## WingedWhale (Apr 19, 2013)

Lightest: 103 (yay for starving myself) 
Heaviest: 135 (Yay for binge-eating)


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Highest- now 196 lbs (14 stone)
Lightest- 3 years ago 147 lbs (10 and a half stone) 

I need to lose weight :'( damn aripiprazole.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Revenwyn said:


> It's odd how much frame size does count. My lean body mass is around 140 pounds, that's my bones, muscle and all but fat. Going based on how to measure frame size I'm far above "large" boned; based on the difference between frame sizes I'm something like a XXL and I'm only an inch taller than you. At 155 I start to look really sickly.


Wow, you look thin at 155?! You must be really large boned. I'm quite large boned and I looked really bony at 125 lbs, friends actually said I was too thin even though that was supposed to be my "ideal" weight according to BMI. That was my lightest weight and I fit in size 3 clothes. My heaviest was 157 and I only looked a bit chunky. I usually hover around 140, size 7 and people say I'm not fat looking.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Heaviest: 121 pounds
Lightest: 96 pounds
Current: 107 pounds


----------



## CButterfly (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm heaviest now. I am 220 pounds..lightest I was anorexic, 130..I am 5'8.


----------



## Buddy900 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm 22, I'm 5'5, and I weigh 50kg (110 lbs). I can eat a HUGE amount of fatty foods and I won't put on an ounce of weight.

Dunno about my heaviest weight, though.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

blueidealist26 said:


> Wow, you look thin at 155?! You must be really large boned. I'm quite large boned and I looked really bony at 125 lbs, friends actually said I was too thin even though that was supposed to be my "ideal" weight according to BMI. That was my lightest weight and I fit in size 3 clothes. My heaviest was 157 and I only looked a bit chunky. I usually hover around 140, size 7 and people say I'm not fat looking.


My rib cage is 40 inches. When I get them down to 38 they become very visible, like I'm anorexic. My wrist is also 7 inches and the bone shows clearly.

I'm half Cherokee.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Heaviest = Around 200
Lightest = Around 140


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

heaviest: 310
Lightest: 192

currently at 205


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Highest: 148
Lowest: 134


----------



## Bidniman (Apr 20, 2013)

The heaviest I've weighed would be about 175 lb and I don't get much lower than 160 lb.


----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

In my adult life, I was 289lbs (5'11) at my heaviest.
And 179 at my lightest.
I'm 185 (5'9, weird) now.
Lost over 110lbs of fat in the course of 6 months thru dieting and exercising. That was 2 years ago, been keeping fit ever since.


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)

Highest: 175 (one of my lowest years)
Lowest: 105

I'm currently somewhere in the 140 range.. trying to lose some!


----------



## Shanai (Apr 16, 2013)

Well considering I'm only 17 I'm still probably growing a bit. I'll just use examples from this year.
Lightest: 53kgs or 115lbs (January) 
Heaviest: 60kgs or 132lbs (now)
I don't even know how this happened...school stress/no time to exercise.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Only weight myself recently but when I came to Japan I weight 84kg. Now I weight 74 kg. Not bad. Looking to get down to at least 70 and I'll be chuffed.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

4ng when I was an embryo. Seriously though, 51kg at my lightest. Maybe 64kg at my heaviest, I'm not sure. I'm 1.75m tall, by the way.

[spoiler=For you silly Americans.]112lbs at my lightest. Maybe 140lbs at my heaviest, I'm not sure. I'm 5'9.5" tall, by the way.[/spoiler]


----------



## KeithJorgensen (Apr 26, 2013)

Lowest has been around about 60kg 

highest has been close to 70kg


----------



## misstalia (Apr 1, 2013)

lightest 52kg, heaviest currently 66kg


----------



## hihello (Apr 27, 2013)

In the past 5 yrs...I'm 21 and 5'2
Lowest: 100lbs
Heaviest: 110lbs


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Heaviest 145lbs, lightest in my adult life 128 lbs. Right now I'm about 130 lbs last time I checked, which was about a month ago.


----------



## retracekim (Jan 13, 2013)

When majorly depressed I was 155ish-lightest as an adult...after that I did more strength training and worked on brute strength and ate like 3,500 to 4,000 calories a day and got to the 175 range...

I now comfortably stay between 163-167 lbs so I'll say 165ish overall. This is my peek athletic performance weight. Physically I feel great.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

170 this summer
185 now


----------



## Brandon86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Heaviest: 285
Lightest: 165

I have all sorts of horror stories about my weight. I've lost 50 pounds on 3 different occasions only to put all of it back on. Today I'm about 225. My goal is to get back down to 185 but I'm not doing much to work on that right now.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lightest: 133lbs. When I was majorly depressed.
Heaviest: 196lbs. Really fluctuated.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Last 5 years

Heaviest: 186 lb.

Lightest: 158 lb.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Heaviest 148 lbs 

Lightest 115 lbs .. 

At 5'4 it begins to show easily zz


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

**** me, you lot were all huge babies.
I think the lightest I've been was 8 lbs.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Lightest: 3.8kg (8.5 lbs?) (Birth)
Heaviest: 65kg (143 lbs)

currently 63kgs at 175 cm


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

in the last 5 years

lightest: 180lbs
heaviest: 210lbs

currently 198lbs


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

lightest (age 23): 135lbs
present (age 28 ):185lbs
heaviest (age 16): 210 lbs

It hasn't been a steady rise, it has been a never fail, rise and fall, of usually anywhere from 30-50 lbs at a time, over a period of less than 6 months.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Lightest: 146lbs (2012)
Heaviest: 220lbs (2007)
Current: 155lbs


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

lightest: 128lbs, heaviest 154 lbs, currently 153lbs. last 10 years, i notice the fat goes to my face so i better start lifting more so the fat can go to my body/arms.


----------



## Pseudo Lone Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

Lowest 180 lbs after 3 months of strict dieting and exercise in 2012
Currently 227 lbs which is my highest ever


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

As an adult
Lightest: Around 135 lbs. 
Heaviest: 264 lbs. (from medication, mainly Zyprexa)
Current: 179 lbs.


----------



## Brandon86 (Feb 26, 2014)

lad said:


> **** me, you lot were all huge babies.
> I think the lightest I've been was 8 lbs.


LOL, I was thinking the same thing. So technically the lightest I've been is 10.3 pounds (still pretty big).


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

last 5 years eh. 

280 
240

at like 245-250 atm.


----------



## VikingKing83 (Feb 21, 2014)

When i was a powerlifter back in my early 20`s i weighet 127 kg at max. I quit that and changed the way i eat and excersise. ( Much more cardio and lighter weights now)

Now im around 83-84 kg. Feels good on it and has no plans to change it so far..


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

#280, and that was a few decades ago.

I started going to a "hole in the wall" gym.. and the guys there started calling me *"Cricket*".. I was so proud of that name i told everyone in the office where i worked.

I thought it was a *cute *"nick name" - because, with the sky blue eye make up, and red rouge, heavy mascara and cleopatra eye liner, i thought i was *"cute"*..:|

Well, i found later, that i was given that nickname because the noise my huge thighs made whenever i walked (especially when i wore corduroy pants) - was kind of like sound of a cricket when they rub their legs together.:um


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

As an adult, my heaviest was about 220lbs during a period I was pretty much exclusively sedentary. The lightest I have weighed was 180lbs after shedding most of the fat from that period.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The heaviest ive been was about 400+Ibs. the lightest ive been was about 150Ibs.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Im 5'11" the heaviest for me was 127lbs and the lightest was 118lbs.


----------



## swisscheese (Feb 21, 2014)

155 lbs as an adult. 

Around 180 lbs today.


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

169 - 212

Currently 182.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

160
191


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Height: 1,85 m.

Weight(now): 74-75 kg.
Weight(5 y ago): 68-69 kg.
Weight(11 y ago): 59 kg.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

At my adult height I've ranged between 44 kg and 59 kg. Currently about 54 kg.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Heaviest: 309
Lightest: 236
Currently 244

My weight goes up and down especially when depressed. It's not an excuse. I've been stuck at the 240-250lb range for a while though so that's been frustrating as hell.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I am 6'1".

Heaviest around 180 lbs, lightest around 140.

Lately for the most part maintained around 150. Though I don't weigh myself too often, and never kept very good track of my weight.

On another note, even though I come from a country that uses the metric system and did all my schooling in it, I just can't bring myself to think of height and weight in metres and kilograms.


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

Heaviest - 288 lbs
Lightest - currently 167

Been up and down a lot these last few years. But I think this is the one where I will keep the weight down and never get to the size I used to be.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Heaviest 165
Lightest 145, Maybe 135
Current??? 155


----------



## buhlue (Mar 8, 2013)

Heaviest: 173 (middle school and back at it now, curse you college)
Lightest: 145 

Hoping to shed these terrible pounds before my trip in june


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Ive never been more than ~125, I dont think Ive ever reached 130. Ive slowly gone up in size though. When I was 16 I use to be 110 and now Im almost always around 125.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Heaviest was around 165. Lowest was probably 125. I'm around 150 now, mostly from increased muscle mass. I was heavier first, so after I got depressed and stopped training my body dropped fat and muscle like a rock.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

The heaviest I've ever been was about 250 when I was a freshman. I think the lightest I've been (since high school) was 185.

Right now, I'm at just about 200.


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Heaviest is what I weigh now - 72-73kg (160ish pounds)

Lightest I can remember is around the time I started going to the gym in late 2012 - I was about 65kg.


----------



## retracekim (Jan 13, 2013)

As an adult..157ish when very very depressed. Been about 175-180 range since Junior year of college. For the last half year 165ish because of injury. Was 180 the day of. My right leg has atrophied because of said injury. So I've lost quite a bit of muscle, and thus mass.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Heaviest: 113 lbs
...Ive never been 120 lbs or over (yet).
-------------
Sent from my Samaung Galaxy S3 via Tapatalk App


----------



## Karl20 (Mar 26, 2014)

250 when i was fat was the heaviest , lightest was when i shrink down to 170 , now i am around 200 working towards 180.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

Highest was just over 20 stone/280 lbs after years of depression
lowest was around 13 stone/190 lbs after starvation 

Weight is a bit different with me though as im 6.5 and have always had dense muscle and bone.
My ideal weight is about 17 stone/240 lbs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Heaviest 298 ish (came close to 300)

Lowest 228 I think. Might've been more than 5 years. That was actually after losing weight. I've gained it back plus some.

Now high 280s. Hopefully when the weather warms up I'll get more exercise.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

~ Heaviest? 163lbs.
~ Lightest? 130lbs. 
~ Current? 149lbs.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Heaviest is now which is 130-135? Lightest was around 115.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Heaviest = 280lbs
Lightest = 9lbs (when I was born)
Lightest as an adult = 160


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

I only weigh myself once every couple of years. I've always been around 69-75 kg.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

Heaviest was probably around 180-200 pounds. I have no idea since I didn't weigh myself from the time I was a teenager until I had started losing weight (175 pounds so that tells you something). 

Lightest was 116 pounds. Not a healthy weight for me. 

Current is about 127 pounds.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

McFly said:


> Heaviest = 280lbs
> *Lightest = 9lbs (when I was born)*
> Lightest as an adult = 160


You would...lol

Heaviest: 127 (uncomfortable)
Lightest: 94 (not good)
Current: 109'ish


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

213 lbs around 2005/2006 by regularly eating potato chips, cakes, ice cream

135 lbs when I was 17 years old


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Right now (according to a truck scale I stood on while going through a sawmill tour, lol) I'm around 155; lightest in recent years was about 120-130-ish. I'd like to get back to around 140-ish; won't take long now that I'm biking again! :grin2:


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

reaffected said:


> You would...lol
> 
> Heaviest: 127 (uncomfortable)
> Lightest: 94 (not good)
> Current: 109'ish


And you look incredible  Who could ever give you up madam! They would have to be crazy  :squeeze


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been fluctuating between 170 and 180 for the last 10 years or so.

When I was on my feet every day working fast food I was probably about 145. Other than that, I don't really know what's the lightest I've been. I was a pretty skinny kid (due to being extremely active and always outside). That carried over into my teens and 20s. As soon as I became my full height (about 5' 11") I stayed at about 150 until I was in my 30s.

Main reason I've gained any weight was because I just don't do anything anymore and I pretty much eat what I want. I'm surprised I haven't gained more. 180-185 seems to be some kind of magic number. When I get there I either hover for a while or I lose about ten pounds spontaneously. :lol


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

265 was my heaviest. I was there about six months ago. I started changing up small things, recently have been into calorie counting/exercising very regularly and I'm at 232 as of yesterday. That's probably the lightest I've been in several years. I'm aiming for 1-2 lbs per week. I'm encouraged by what I've done so far, but I still have a long way to go.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

about #280 lbs. all fat, i looked like Gabby Sidibe (Precious)

went into run way modeling = #100 - 110 lbs.

Bodybuilding comp. weight # 120 shredded in most contests

Stopped all of that, #150

Now? #160-#170 lbs. (38D-26-38 ) body stats..


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

49 kg 6 years ago.. And pretty much all my teenage years. 65 kg last year.
Now I'm at 60, trying to get down to 55 kg.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Heaviest: 187
Lightest: 162


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Lightest: 49 as a late teen
Heaviest 59 kg, (I don't think I ever went up to 60) I think now I'm around 56. I think the number on the scale would be fine as it is if I put on more muscle, but pretty much all of it is fat, so yeah I definitely need to lose some.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Heaviest ever is 175 lbs ( this may have been more than 5 years ago; not sure)
Lightest: 129 lbs (about a year ago)
Current: 135 lbs

Currently trying to get to be around 120, just started up again a week ago. fingers crossed.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

260Ibs lightest

400 Ibs heaviest


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

In the past 5 years: 

Heaviest: 119kg. 
Lightest: 75kg (current).

Probably going to end up at 67kg or so at around 8% bf as my lowest at the end of my diet.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

230 is the heaviest, probably that right now. Lightest, 190 maybe...but I can't remember the last time I weighed that. I'm generally around 210 give or take a bit.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Around 170-180lbs for the most & maybe 130lbs for the least


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

heaviest 200lbs 
lightest 60lbs 
right now I'm around 110 pounds i think


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> heaviest 200lbs
> lightest 60lbs
> right now I'm around 110 pounds i think


Oh wow, that is kinda cool. Not too many people know what its like to be obese and super skinny. I guess you can relate to more people now.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow, that is kinda cool. Not too many people know what its like to be obese and super skinny. I guess you can relate to more people now.


yes i have went through a lot different weights though out my life. thats why i never judge a person on how they look


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

im 5'10 . as an adult 
biggest -300lbs 
smallest -150 

i hated being 300 and i hated being 150 feeling scrawny.i like being thicker and having muscle on me. 
at the moment 195 ish.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't know, I've been hovering around 63kg for the past couple of years I think (which is around 140lbs?).


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> heaviest 200lbs
> lightest 60lbs
> right now I'm around 110 pounds i think


Damn 60lbs...


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> Damn 60lbs...


yea it was really bad because I'm 5'8 in height. i had to be on bed rest.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> yea it was really bad because I'm 5'8 in height. i had to be on bed rest.


 thats crazy to me. i pictured you being like 5'0 or 5'1......5'8 60 lbs . WOW, did you almost die?


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

andretti said:


> thats crazy to me. i pictured you being like 5'0 or 5'1......5'8 60 lbs . WOW, did you almost die?


haha really why?


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> haha really why?


 cause in your pictures that you have , your avi and your profile , you seem like a tiny petite girl , then you said what you've weighed and what you weigh now . its was shocking to me that you are that tall.

. Your a very tall and skinny girl. 
at your fattest your like what i am now.


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

227 heaviest 
160 lightest


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been 110 lbs - 114 lbs for the past like 5 years.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

andretti said:


> cause in your pictures that you have , your avi and your profile , you seem like a tiny petite girl , then you said what you've weighed and what you weigh now . its was shocking to me that you are that tall.
> 
> . Your a very tall and skinny girl.
> at your fattest your like what i am now.


yea I'm really petite on top and then i have very long legs kinda strange i think. guys carry weight different then girl. because we tend to have smaller bones.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I weighed like 120 in high school and now I'm about 147-150 at my heaviest


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lightest. 7.5 lbs

heaviest. NOW 152-153 lbs

bitta silly question in some ways.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> lightest. 7.5 lbs
> 
> heaviest. NOW 152-153 lbs
> 
> bitta silly question in some ways.


lol u stole my goofy answer.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

As around 16 I was like 215 i think? I was considered overweight then. I was also not even 6'3" back then. I think I was only like 6'0". My lightest weight was around 165 and the healthiest I had ever been. I was able to do legit 25 pull ups in a row at that point in my life, max bench press 315 pounds, etc... I was ****ing ripped. These days I range around 170 but I'm not nearly as fit due to joint problems caused by genetic **** that hinders me from exercising... It sucks because I loved exercising too -.-. I was basically a health/exercise junkie and planned on being a PT or joining the military back then.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

naes said:


> lol u stole my goofy answer.


No... great minds think alike. Nuffin goofy about that ,


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> No... great minds think alike. Nuffin goofy about that ,


true dat


----------



## Michonne (Feb 2, 2016)

Heaviest:
Pregnant: 140 lbs
Not pregnant: 125 lbs
Lightest: 
110 lbs (Sick/depressed)
Now:
117 lbs Been working my way up from the 110 lbs. Trying to get back to 125 lbs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lightest: 6 lbs. 15 ounces

Heaviest: 202 lbs.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Highest 290lbs

Lowest 148lbs

Currently 165lbs

Ideal 155lbs

Also just gotta say that I'm surprised/happy to see so many people who have lost tremendous amounts of weight. Good job everyone!!!


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

Heaviest: 70 kg 
Lightest: 59 kg 
Current: 60 kg 

Have a dilemma. Unless I could purely build only muscle, I would prefer to be 65. I rather have a six pack at 60 and narrower shoulders then slightly broader shoulders at 65 and a disappearing six pack. To be honest . . . I'm not too sure what I want and feel being 65 kg with a six pack would be too hard to achieve. I also feel as though I have better facial definition at 60.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

The heaviest - 220lbs
The lightest - 140lbs
Right now - 155lbs


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*What do you mean?*

double entendre

what the scale says when you stand on it?

or

how much you can press on a bench
or squat
push/pull with legs, arms, or abdominals?

BMI? 24
Mine doesn't change at all now. Nice

can working on your body to get really fit win you a new partner?
which is most important? body looks or activity, or financial income?

Anything else?


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

i'm a bit over 6 foot tall. looking over my notes, the lightest in the last few years is 160lbs, heaviest is probably what I am now, about 190somethinglbs? need to weigh myself again soon really. thats not all fat btw! I have put on some muscle.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive (Feb 1, 2016)

Lightest: 118-120lbs (treading into underweight territory -- result of a bad breakup)
Heaviest: 170lbs (desk job + too many high-calorie meals + binge eating at home after work = overweight)
Currently: 140-145lbs (not entirely certain since I haven't weighed myself lately, but thank Christ I'm getting closer to my healthy 130)


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Heaviest 130lbs when I was on medication
Lightest 112lbs, probably hovering close to this right now


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Highest: 135 (Overeating, depressed) 
Lowest: 113 (Swam 2 hours every morning in the summer, starved a bit)
Currently: 132 (Starting a diet today and going to the gym)


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

My heaviest was probably 170-175 pounds, tops. Since I started working out I'm down to 130-135 inconsistently, turns out it's hard to stop losing weight when you don't eat very much.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

indielife said:


> In the past 5 years:
> 
> Heaviest: 119kg.
> Lightest: 75kg (current).


Yay, finally below 70. Haven't been below 70 since I was 14 years old. Now I just need to drop another 4-6kg probably 8) Will hopefully be done in time for summer unless I royally screw up.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

Heaviest 77 kg or 170 lbs
Lightest 60 kg or 132 lbs
Currently 65 kg or 143 lbs


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

230lb Not to long ago
210lb currently
185lb last year,


140lb When I was young ninja cool...


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been about the same height since I was 14, and I was 150 for the most part then. By 20, I had reached almost 250. I'm currently down to about 225, give or take a few pounds.


----------



## Bellerophon (Mar 10, 2016)

I was gonna be cheeky and say lightest 9 and a half pounds, until I saw the op


----------



## catssarelife (Aug 31, 2014)

Lowest: I was 14 five years ago, so like 88 pounds
Highest: ~102


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Heaviest: about 140lbs

Lightest/current: about 122lbs

Have noticed i've unintentionally lost a little weight in the last few months, I think it's because i've been working full time hours for a while now (on my feet for several hours each day handling fairly heavy stock while working as fast as I can). Can barely get a day off and now need new work trousers as they no longer fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Noinfoprovided (Jan 13, 2016)

Heaviest: 180 lbs
Lightest: 130 lbs


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

All Adult weights

Heaviest: 283 lbs or 128 kg Mid-February 2016

Current: 257 lbs or 117 kg

Lightest: Honestly don't know.

Goal: 190 lbs or 86 kg


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Heaviest: 125lbs
Lightest: 103lbs


----------

